# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր >  Գրական դիմակ N10

## ivy

Նոր ստեղծագործություն  :Smile: 

Դիմակը կբացվի դեկտեմբերի 9-ին:
Ինքնաբացահայտումն արգելվում է, բայց ցանկության դեպքում հեղինակը նույնպես կարող է մասնակցել քննարկումներին:

Բացատները ես եմ ավելացրել՝ կարդալը  հեշտացնելու համար:


***
Գլխացավս գնալով անտանելի է դառնում, մենք գլխացավիս հետ միասին ապրում ենք արդեն մի քանի տարի:
Չեմ հիշում երբ էր, քանի տարի առաջ, երբ առաջին անգամ տեսա այդ ֆիլմը, բանտախցում մեկը մահացել էր, պատին թողնելով եղունգներով գրված մի տող՝ «այստեղ ապրողը մեռել է գլխացավից»: Ժամանակի ընթացքում տողերը դուրս եկան մտքիցս, սակայն մի օր արթնացա սարսափելի գլխացավով, երազումս այդ խուցն էի տեսել, հենց այդ օրվանից էլ գլխացավս չդադարեց, կյանքս սկսեց փոխվել այնքան ժամանակ մինչև ես ու ցավս վերջապես լրիվ մնացինք մենակ:
Պետք է մի բաժակ հնարավորինս դառը սուրճ խմել, մի հատիկ էլ կծխեմ, կլողանամ ու կթռնեմ աշխատանքի: Նույն սուրճը, նույն ծխախոտը, նույն դեմքերը արդեն հազար տարի՝ գլխացավիս հետ միասին: 
Ու թե ինչի համար ես չեմ մեռնում էս անտանալի ցավից: Եթե ես այսքան շատ չվախենայի մեռնելուց, գուցե վաղուց ինքս ինձ սպանած լինեի, կկրակեի ուղիղ գլխիս ու ընդմիշտ կազատվեի գլխումս ուժգնացող ցավից, անցյալիս դեմքերից, հիմար մտքերից: Եթե միայն էսքան շատ չսիրեի կյանքը, եթե միայն չվախենայի մեռնելուց:

Մեքենայից դուրս եմ նայում, ինչ-որ աֆիշներ են փոխում, քաղաքն են զարդարում, շուտով Ամանոր է, շուտով բոլորը կմոռանան իրենց գլխացավի մասին մի քանի վայրկյանով, շուտով բոլորը կհավատան հրաշքներին, բայց դա կտևի մի քանի վայրկյան էս ահռելի ժամանակի մեջ: Ո՞վ եմ ես, ո՞վ եմ ես եղել, ես էլ եմ ընտանիք ունեցել, ես էլ եմ ապրել Ամանորին սպասելով, ես էլ եմ սպասել հրաշքի, ես էլ եմ անցավ գլուխ ունեցել, ինչու արթնացա էդ հիմար երազից, ինչու հանկարծ ամեն ինչ փոխվեց, ինչու գլխացավս ստիպեց ինձ մարդկանցից խուսափել, փախնել, վախենալ:
-Պատրաստվի՛ր, Եվ, քո ելույթի հերթն է, - գոռում է աղջիկներից մեկը:

Ես էսօր հրեշտակի կերպարով եմ պարելու, չնայած ինձ շատերը սատանա են համարում այստեղ: Պիտի գնամ պարելու, պիտի պարեմ էս անտանելի տղամարդկանց աշխարհում տղամարդկանց համար, պետք է պարեմ ընչաքաղց ու կեղտոտ հայացքների տակ, պիտի պարեմ գլխացավով, ես՝ հրեշտակս, այս Ադամների համար: Եթե միայն իմ հրեշտակային պարով կարողանայի դժոխք ուղարկել բոլոր նստածներին, եթե միայն կարողանար պարն ազատեր ինձ այս գարշահոտ սրահից, այն միամիտ երիտասարդից, ով ինձ է սիրահարվել, առանց իր սխալի մեծությունը գիտակցելու, այն կեղտոտ ծերուկից, ով ամենուր պարծենում է ՝ իբր քնել է ինձ հետ, այն հարուստից, ով ինձ թանկարժեք մեքենա է խոստացել մի գիշերվա դիմաց: Ես սպանելուց չեմ վախենում, մահը սարսափելի է, երբ այն ինձ է մոտ: Երանի ուղղակի կարողանայի սպանել բոլորին մի վայրկյանում՝ պարելիս, բայց սկսում եմ խղճալ նրանց ներկա ու ապագա կանանց: Զզվում եմ իմ սենտիմենտալությունից:

Իմ համարն արդեն ավարտվում է, պետք է գնալ տուն, պետք է նորից սուրճ խմել ու քնել: Հանդերձարանում փոխվելիս, ավելի շուտ՝ հագնվելիս, լսում եմ, թե ճաղատ երգիչը ինչպես է աղջիկներին պատմում,  որ գտել է Հիսուսին, որ ճիշտ ճանապարհն է գտել մոտակա եկեղեցում, Նոր տարվա շեմին: Սկսում եմ հիստերիկ ծիծաղել, աղջիկները ատելությամբ նայում են ինձ, ճաղատը վիրավորվում է:
Ճանապարհին գլխացավս ավելի է ուժեղանում և սկսում եմ տարբեր մտքերով շեղել ինձ, հիշում եմ մեր նույնասեռական երգչին, իր ճաղատը, իր Հիսուսին: Գուցե եթե ժամանակին ես էլ Հիսուսին ընտրած լինեի աշխարհի բոլոր տղամարդկանց փոխարեն, հիմա երջանիկ կլինեի, գուցե Հիսուսն իմ կարիքն ուներ, իսկ ես նրան չընտրեցի: Եթե մի օր որոշի գալ ու ինձ փրկել, գալ ու ազատել գլխացավից ու բռնել ձեռքս, թույլ տալ, որ գլուխս դնեմ իր ուսին, խոստանալ, որ ինձ կսիրի ու էլ երբեք չի թողնի մենակ, չի թողնի, որ ինչ-որ մեկը նորից հետույքիս ճթացնի, կփրկի բոլոր-բոլորից, եթե միայն ես հավատայի Հիսուսին, եթե միայն Հիսուսը որոշեր ինձ ընտրել:

Սուրճս սառել է, իսկ ես մտքերով եմ ու արդեն երկրորդ ծխախոտն եմ հանգցնում: Տանս պատերը Շագալի նկարներով են զարդարված, սիրուն բաներն ինձ համար չեն, բացի Շագալի նկարներից: Մենակության մեջ գլխացավս սկսում է թուլանալ… «It’s a bad man’s world…» ռադիոյով ինչ որ երգ է հնչում, աչքերս փակվում են…
Նորից նույն ճանապարհը, նույն գլխացավը, նույն օրը, այս երկրում միայն աֆիշներն են նորանում՝ «Սիրել՝ նշանակում է դադարել համեմատել», սիրել, սիրել: Զգում եմ, որ ծանոթ բառ է, ինչ-որ տեղ հանդիպել եմ, լսել եմ, բայց չեմ կարողանում հիշել, գուցե հնում էր, իմ մյուս կյանքում, մինչև գլխացավս: Հիշել չի ստացվում, և առհասարակ գրողի ծոցը էդ բառը, միայն թե էսօր էն զզվելի ծերուկը չգա, հանկարծ պրիվատ չպահանջի: 

***
- Եվա, քեզ պրիվատ են կանչում:
Չգիտեմ, ոնց եմ պարելու էս գլխացավովս, երանի մտնեմ սենյակ ու դատարկ լինի, կամ մտնեմ ու կին լինի նստած, միայն թե ոչ ծերուկը: 
Մտնում եմ սենյակ, մթի մեջ ծանոթ դիմագծեր են սկսում նշմարվել: Աստված ի՜մ, ախր ես ճանաչում եմ նրան, հիշողությունս սկսում է լուսավորվել, գլուխս սկսում է աշխատել անցավ, դիմագծերն ավելի են բացվում աչքիս առաջ: Ինքն է, իմ Հիսուսը, թեկուզ կարճ մազերով և անթերի սափրված, օպտիկական ակնոցներով և սովորական ջնսով, և ես սկսում եմ հիշել, թե որտեղից էր ինձ ծանոթ «սիրել» բառը, ես սկսում եմ հասկանալ, թե որտեղ էի այն լսել, գլխացավս մանրից անցնում է, և ես երջանիկ ընկնում եմ նրա ոտքերի մոտ, նա շոյում է մազերս: Այդ նա էր, միակն ով եղել է գլխացավիցս առաջ:
-Անունդ ի՞նչ է, իսկական անունդ:
-Մարիամ,- դողալով պատասխանում եմ ես, իսկ նա ժպտում է, սկսում եմ հավատալ, որ փրկությունս մոտ է, ես կփրկվեմ, էլ գլուխս չի ցավի երբեք, գուցե Հիսուսն ինձ իսկապես լսել է:
-Մարիամ, ծանոթ անուն է,- նա ինձ չի հիշում, նա ինձ մոռացել է:
Խնդրում եմ, հիշի՛ր ինձ, ասա՛ մի բան, ասա՛, որ եկել ես իմ հետևից, որ փոշմանել ես, որ ես երջանիկ կլինեմ: Նա նայում է մարմնիս, հետո աչքերիս մեջ, սկսում է խոժոռվել:
-Պարի՛ր ինձ համար, իմ Մագդաղենացի - հետույքիս ճթացնելով ու կիսաժպիտ հրամայում է նա:
Գլխացավս միանգամից խփում է ինձ և ես զգում եմ, որ նորից եմ հայտնվում նրա ոտքերի մոտ, բայց արդեն ոչ երջանկությունից:

----------

John (06.12.2016), kitty (06.12.2016), Sambitbaba (06.12.2016), Աթեիստ (06.12.2016), Արէա (06.12.2016), մարիօ (07.12.2016), Մուշու (06.12.2016), Նիկեա (06.12.2016), Ուլուանա (06.12.2016)

----------


## John

Հավանեցի ։Ճ
Ում որ մտածում եմ, որ կարող էր գրել սա՝ կարծեմ չի ստեղծագործում  :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (10.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

Ես էլ եմ հավանել. մենակ թե «գլխացավը» մի քիչ շատ էր, իմ կարծիքով:

----------

LisBeth (06.12.2016), Quyr Qery (10.12.2016), Ուլուանա (06.12.2016)

----------


## Նիկեա

սկզբում մտածում էի հերոսը տղա ա, բայց պարզվեց Մարիամ էր։ Հավես էր, ես էլ հավանեցի։ Քույր Քերին գրու՞մ ա: Չգիտեմ ինչի, բայց մի տեսակ մտածում եմ որ ինքը կարող էր հեղինակը լինել  :Jpit:

----------

laro (07.12.2016), Quyr Qery (10.12.2016), Sambitbaba (06.12.2016)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> սկզբում մտածում էի հերոսը տղա ա, բայց պարզվեց Մարիամ էր։ Հավես էր, ես էլ հավանեցի։ Քույր Քերին գրու՞մ ա: Չգիտեմ ինչի, բայց մի տեսակ մտածում եմ որ ինքը կարող էր հեղինակը լինել


արդեն շատ վաղուց չեմ գրում։ ))
եթե անկապ օրագիրը չի իհարկե ։))
մնա կկարդամ կգրեմ կարծիքս։

----------


## LisBeth

Հմմ․․․
 -Պարի՛ր ինձ համար,  -Պարի՛ր ինձ համար    -Պարի՛ր ինձ համար

Ինձ թվում ա, որ մանտրայի պես մի քանի անգամ էլ կրկնեմ էս երեք բառը, վրես լույս ա իջնելու, որ մի կարևոր բան բաց չթողեմ

----------

Alphaone (07.12.2016), Quyr Qery (10.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

> Հմմ․․․
>  -Պարի՛ր ինձ համար,  -Պարի՛ր ինձ համար    -Պարի՛ր ինձ համար


Պարիր ինձ համար

----------

Alphaone (07.12.2016), Quyr Qery (10.12.2016), Tiger29 (06.12.2016), Մուշու (06.12.2016), Նիկեա (06.12.2016)

----------


## laro

> սկզբում մտածում էի հերոսը տղա ա, բայց պարզվեց Մարիամ էր։ Հավես էր, ես էլ հավանեցի։ Քույր Քերին գրու՞մ ա: Չգիտեմ ինչի, բայց մի տեսակ մտածում եմ որ ինքը կարող էր հեղինակը լինել


Իմ մտքին էլ կարդալու հենց սկզբից Քույր Քերին  եկավ  :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (10.12.2016)

----------


## Արէա

Սամը կարա գրած լինի։
Ինձ դուր եկավ։

----------

Quyr Qery (10.12.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Չէ, Արէա ջան... Անցած դիմակից հետո ես ընդմիջում եմ վերցրել...

Ինձ էլ դուր եկավ: Շատ հաճելի գործ է:
Ու ես էլ սկզբում Քույր Քերիի մասին մտածեցի: Հետո Լիզի: Հետո Մարիշի:
Բայց հետո մտածեցի, որ երևի տղերքից է հեղիակը: Հայկօն: Կամ Չուկը: Կա, դու: :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (10.12.2016)

----------


## մարիօ

Ինձ դուր եկավ, սահուն ու հստակ էր գրված, կարդացվում էր, ուղղակի տարիներ առաջ Հայկօն նմանատիպ մի բան էր գրել ու ամբողջ ընթացքում նմանություններ էի տանում նրա հետ, չնայած նա ավելի լավ էր գրված։ Էս ինչ-որ կիսատ էր, հլը չսկսված վերջացավ, ոչ զարգացում կար, ոչ ընթացք, ոնց որ պատրաստեր, որ հեսա լավ բան ա ասելու, մեկ էլ կեսից կտրվեր։ 
Չգիտեմ ով ա հեղինակը, բայց լավ անուն ա ընտրել իրա հերոսուհուն՝ Մարիամ։  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

Մարիօ ջան, Հայկօյի գրածը ու էս ստեղծագործությունը նման չեն իրար, մենակ էդ մի նախադասությունն էր։ Էդ որտեղից ես նմանություն գտել,  էն էլ ամբողջ ընթացքում։ Ու ո՞նց պիտի ընդհանրապես հիշեիր էդ ստեղծագործության մասին,  եթե լինքը չդնեի։ Իսկ լինքը դրել էի` զուտ որպես Լիզբեթի մանտրայի շարունակություն ։)

----------


## մարիօ

> Մարիօ ջան, Հայկօյի գրածը ու էս ստեղծագործությունը նման չեն իրար, մենակ էդ մի նախադասությունն էր։ Էդ որտեղից ես նմանություն գտել,  էն էլ ամբողջ ընթացքում։ Ու ո՞նց պիտի ընդհանրապես հիշեիր էդ ստեղծագործության մասին,  եթե լինքը չդնեի։ Իսկ լինքը դրել էի` զուտ որպես Լիզբեթի մանտրայի շարունակություն ։)


Ես կարդացել եմ, հետո նոր նայել ձեր գրառումները։ Գոնե Հայկօի էդ գրածը առանց որևէ լինկի ես հիշում եմ։  :Blush:  Չեմ ասում լրիվ նման էին, ուղղակի ասոցացրի նրա հետ․ ինձ թվում ա ես իրավունք ունեմ նմանեցնելու։

----------


## ivy

> Ես կարդացել եմ, հետո նոր նայել ձեր գրառումները։ Գոնե Հայկօի էդ գրածը առանց որևէ լինկի ես հիշում եմ։  Չեմ ասում լրիվ նման էին, ուղղակի ասոցացրի նրա հետ․ ինձ թվում ա ես իրավունք ունեմ նմանեցնելու։


Իհարկե իրավունք ունես։ Ուղղակի հաշվի առնելով, որ Հավաքածուի էդ գործը մոտավորապես էն հնությունն ունի, ինչ Ակումբում քո առաջին գրառումները, զարմանալի էր, որ ընդհանրապես հիշել ես էդ գործը, էլ չասած, որ ընդհանրապես հետևել ես էդ Հավաքածուին։
Ինձ թվում է, ես էլ զարմանալու իրավունք ունեմ ։)

----------

Աթեիստ (08.12.2016)

----------


## Alphaone

> Իհարկե իրավունք ունես։ Ուղղակի հաշվի առնելով, որ Հավաքածուի էդ գործը մոտավորապես էն հնությունն ունի, ինչ Ակումբում քո առաջին գրառումները, զարմանալի էր, որ ընդհանրապես հիշել ես էդ գործը, էլ չասած, որ ընդհանրապես հետևել ես էդ Հավաքածուին։
> Ինձ թվում է, ես էլ զարմանալու իրավունք ունեմ ։)


Մարիօն նախքան ակումբն էլ, իմ իմանալով, Հավաքածուին հետևել ա ))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գործը դեռ չեմ կարդացել, բայց էդ պարելու տողն աչքովս ընկավ, ես էլ միանգամից մրցույթը հիշեցի։ Նույնիսկ հատուկ նայել, որ տեսնեմ՝ հո էդ մրցույթի գործերից չի մի քիչ ձևափոխված ներկայացված։

----------


## մարիօ

> Իհարկե իրավունք ունես։ Ուղղակի հաշվի առնելով, որ Հավաքածուի էդ գործը մոտավորապես էն հնությունն ունի, ինչ Ակումբում քո առաջին գրառումները, զարմանալի էր, որ ընդհանրապես հիշել ես էդ գործը, էլ չասած, որ ընդհանրապես հետևել ես էդ Հավաքածուին։
> Ինձ թվում է, ես էլ զարմանալու իրավունք ունեմ ։)


Ակումբում ահագին երկար ժամանակ գրառումներ չեմ արել, բայց կարդացել եմ: Էդ մրցույթը անհնար ա չհիշել ինձ թվում ա: Զարմացի իհարկե, բայց մի բացառի:

----------

Alphaone (08.12.2016), ivy (08.12.2016), Նիկեա (08.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

Էլ ինչ կարծիքներ կան ստեղծագործության մասին:
Մի քանի ժամից բացում ենք դիմակը:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Լավ էր գրված, հավեսով կարդացի։ Բայց լավ կլիներ՝ մի քիչ գործողություններ էլ լինեին։ Ավելի շուտ լավ նկարագրված նախաբան–իրավիճակ էր՝ հաջող հիմք՝ գործողություններ զարգացնելու համար, որոնք տեղի չունեցան, ցավոք։ Մեկ էլ, ինչպես Այվին նկատեց, գլխացավը մի քիչ շատ էր։

----------

Quyr Qery (10.12.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ռուսերեն ասած՝ тема сисек не раскрыта ։)
Լավն էր, թեթև կարդացվավ, թեև սկզբից էլ գուշակեցի, ով ա, բայց կսպասեմ։

Հեղինակին էլ կասեմ, թող էլի գրի։

----------

Quyr Qery (10.12.2016)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Գրելուց նորմալ բան, իիի։

----------

Quyr Qery (10.12.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մի քանի ժամը չանցա՞վ դեռ։

----------


## ivy

Հեղինակ` Քույր Քերի։

----------

Alphaone (09.12.2016), John (09.12.2016), laro (09.12.2016), Quyr Qery (10.12.2016), Sambitbaba (09.12.2016), Աթեիստ (09.12.2016), Արէա (09.12.2016), Նիկեա (09.12.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ուրեմն ճիշտ էի սկզբում...

Ապրես, Քերի ջան, լավն էր: Ու շատ-շատ ուրախացրեցիր, որ գրում ես... Շարունակիր, լավ է ստացվում: :Love: 

Ինձ թվում է, որ այս թեմայում հենց այսպիսի ստեղծագործություններ պետք է լինեն. փոքրիկ, կոմպակտ, ուրվանկարի պես, Մայակովսկու ասած "ջրհորդանների նոկտյուրնի" նման...

----------

Quyr Qery (10.12.2016), Աթեիստ (09.12.2016)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Շնորհակալություն Այվիին և բոլոր ընթերցողներին Հիսուսի և Մագդաղենացու կողմից:  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (12.12.2016), Մուշու (10.12.2016), Նիկեա (10.12.2016)

----------

